# 67 Front Suspension Question



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

Just the other day I was measuring the height of my 67 to determine what I would need for new springs to give it a slightly raked look. 

The interesting thing I stumbled across is that the front wheels are not the same distance from the edge of the front wheel well lip to the tire thread. The LF measures 7/8" from the front wheel well lip to the tire while the RF measures 1 1/2" at the same locations. 

What causes this and how can it be fixed? Is it caster related? 

I've owned the car for only 6 months so the only history I have is from the previous owner stating it was a frame off ~ 8 yrs ago. I don't have any info on current installed spring type or rate.

Any help is appreciated.
Wayne


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It could be a few things, if you would like to drive it up to my office in Canton we can put it on the lift and take a look.


----------



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> It could be a few things, if you would like to drive it up to my office in Canton we can put it on the lift and take a look.


WOW!! Can't pass up an offer like that!! Just let me know when and where. 

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be just the body on the mounts needs to be adjusted, but if it is, the whole car must need to be adjusted on the mounts, not just the front clip.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67gteeoh said:


> WOW!! Can't pass up an offer like that!! Just let me know when and where.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Could be a simple caster adjustment. I like to give cars a little more positive caster on the rh side to compensate for road crown so the car won't pull. 5/8" caster split seems like a lot, though. The free check up sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy, Could I bring my 67GTO to your shop/ I gotta put in a rear wheel bearing and it is 17degrees and snowing here in New Yawk:willy: Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty easy to see the front clip/core support being off by 1/4". That's all you'd have to move it to center the difference.

There can be a variance just from where you measure too. The wheel trim may not be seated as firmly to the fender on one side...etc.

The wheels could be mis-matched and have a different width/offset too. Like Randy says, it could be a number of things. Darn nice offer on his part to help with the hoist.

As for the spring/ride height. You can drop the front by simply cutting 1 coil off the existing springs and only spend the time to remove them as cost. Drop springs are available too. I suggest avoiding the dropped front spindles unless you have 15" or larger wheels as the drop can cause fitment issues with 14" wheels. If you decide to cut the springs, cut it at the exact place where the existing spring ends and use a hacksaw/chopsaw. A torch will weaken the spring. If you happen to have access to a plasma cutter, that will do nicely too.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you cut your springs, it will ride a LOT stiffer. (and corner a LOT better!) BTDT.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually the stock springs are constant rate and cutting 1 coil doesn't affect the ride much. The aftermarket 2" dropped springs are much stiffer, needing to hold the weight with less travel available. Removing 1 coil will usually result in a 1-1 1/2" drop. I did this on my 67 Camaro and there's very little difference in ride. I plan to do the Chevelle when I get shorter springs for the rear. It was last used for drag racing and sits way too high with tall, soft rate springs in the back to allow the weight to transfer for traction.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sure wish I lived in Atlanta cause i know I'm gonna need some help when final fitment comes-67gteeoh better find out what kind of beer he likes and bring a case


----------

